# ~Suki~ The Destroyer Of Worlds!



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is my sweet Suki hanging out with my daughter. Please forgive my daughters hair. She had just woken up from a nap....LOL

Suki really does love Vicki alot. Even though she'll nip her fingers when the treats run out....HAHAHAHA

MMMMMMM Treats...









Hey Little Girl I dropped My Treat!









HA HA I got it back!









Pucker Up Girl Here I Come....









I Love You Little Girl!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe how cute! I really wanted a glider but I think I am going to wait I may not have time now with the baby and the dogs. What a cutie!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Here is my sweet Suki hanging out with my daughter. Please forgive my daughters hair. She had just woken up from a nap....LOL
> 
> Suki really does love Vicki alot. Even though she'll nip her fingers when the treats run out....HAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


i really like these two! in the last one, did the glider get up and nip her lip? LOL


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

awesome photos the glider's so freaking cute =)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awwwwwww I just LOVE gliders! I looked into getting some for like... months. I never got one, but I got my girls instead... they are a LOT of work! SOOOO cute, though!

Love her!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i really like these two! in the last one, did the glider get up and nip her lip? LOL


Nooo. Suki is a kisser. She'll come up and lick your face or your lips. She is a love bunny. Now her sister, that's a whole other story. I call her the assassin...LMAO. She likes my daughter but she does NOT like me for some reason. She'll run at me ready to attack. Thankfully Suki protects me. When Riki gets nasty Suki will really jump on her making horrible sounds...LOL


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll that is funny ....... so adorable ...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cute, my gf wants one


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Loll that is funny ....... so adorable ...


Thank you!



wheezie said:


> cute, my gf wants one


I love having gliders. I had them 5 or 6 years ago and was so excited to get some more!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

WHAT IS THAT!
cute
but what is it


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Two words, flirt pole.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Just kidding, cute little thing.


----------

